# Mini IVF



## PositiveUs

Just started Mini IVF. Anyone try this method? All other threads had hundreds of posts already (can't read 400 posts :wacko:)


----------



## Milty

I didn't want to read & run but no i havent heard of it...that's not saying much though as I shy away from doctors


----------



## rubiemckinney

Can you explain this? I have never heard of it.


----------



## crystal443

I was about to do this and got pregnant :thumbup: its IVF with little to no stimming drugs and there's a great success rate for ladies with low AMH :thumbup: Everything else is the same so they can do ICSI or whatever is needed but instead of stimmulating drugs being used to produce alot of eggs there's either a little used to produce a few eggs or no stims at all and the egg naturally produced is used :thumbup: It cuts the cost down to about half as well


----------



## rubiemckinney

Ok, thank you for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## PositiveUs

crystal443 said:


> I was about to do this and got pregnant :thumbup: its IVF with little to no stimming drugs and there's a great success rate for ladies with low AMH :thumbup: Everything else is the same so they can do ICSI or whatever is needed but instead of stimmulating drugs being used to produce alot of eggs there's either a little used to produce a few eggs or no stims at all and the egg naturally produced is used :thumbup: It cuts the cost down to about half as well

Congrats on getting prego naturally while awaiting a mini ivf cycle! That's beyond awesome! :happydance:
Why were you going to do mini ivf as opposed to a regular ivf cycle?


----------



## crystal443

We did 3 cycles of IVF and had poor response, the first cycle got cancelled due to poor response, the other 2 cycles resulted in 3 eggs each time and none fertilsed. My AMH is 6.7 which isn't super bad, our FS couldn't figure out why there was no fertilisation so he thought maybe the stimmulating drugs (GonalF) was producing poor quality which is quite common in low AMH ladies. Anyway, if an egg is realeased naturally its a stronger ,healthier egg so there's more success with Natural IVF :thumbup:

We had the failed IVF cycle in Jan/Feb and when I got AF my FS started tracking to see what was coming for follies and there was one there so he was going to do a Natural IVF cycle but I was just feeling a bit upset from the failed cycle and I backed out last minute :shrug: and we got pregnant :)


----------



## PositiveUs

AMH of 6.7 is incredible! My friend's is 0.8 and mine is 0.43 and 0.39, so 6 is beyond good!


----------



## crystal443

I think I may be on the other scale with the 6.7. There's two scales depending where you are in the world :thumbup: 6.7 is in the low range here but yeah it sounds great if your measuring with the other scale for sure :thumbup:


----------



## JM7

crystal443 said:


> I was about to do this and got pregnant :thumbup: its IVF with little to no stimming drugs and there's a great success rate for ladies with low AMH :thumbup: Everything else is the same so they can do ICSI or whatever is needed but instead of stimmulating drugs being used to produce alot of eggs there's either a little used to produce a few eggs or no stims at all and the egg naturally produced is used :thumbup: It cuts the cost down to about half as well

Hi Crystal,

I am so happy to hear your good news, we need all the good news stories possible. I have just been reading up on mini IVF. Do you know who offers it in Australia? I live in Brisbane, but can fly interstate if necessary.

Congrats again! 

JM7


----------



## innerlaner

PositiveUs said:


> Just started Mini IVF. Anyone try this method? All other threads had hundreds of posts already (can't read 400 posts :wacko:)

I heard that mini IVF is a waste of money. The retrieval process of IVF is the most expensive procedure so to approach this procedure with one or two possible follicles is a waste. Personally, I would try to recruit as many follicles as I can (with medications) for the best chances of getting an embryo. Even if you feel the medication hurt egg quality, take the lowest dose and get a little more than one or two follicles.


----------

